# I Made the DECISION!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is going in to a "Teddy Bear Cut" next Wednesday. I finally found a really good groomer who has been grooming for a long time and has a few Havanese clients. 

I am been going over and over in my head...."it is time for Dexter to get a professional groom." I feel guilty and afraid. It is like dropping off a child on the first day of school! It was really hard to pick up the phone and make that appointment!

Now, I need to find my camera and batteries.................and cord......and try to figure out how to post pictures again...I need pre-grooming pictures and post grooming pictures.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes we need current pictures and of the new Dexter. Camera, Action, Smile, Click, then comes the hard part, sharing the pictures.

Good luck


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I am going through the same pre-grooming jitters, Baloo goes tomorrow. I am not doing a "cut" I am still trying to keep the full coat, but a little trim and thining if required. Good luck!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It is scary! I'm nervous whenever they're away from me.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You're right, battery & camera are a must. Dexter will be fine, you however will be a nervous wreck the whole time he's there. 

I recently took Tess to a new groomer. I went through the whole story: Tess is afraid of other dogs, Tess is afraid of people, she's very timid, she'll be nervous because Cody isn't there....yada, yada, yada. The woman listened very considerately, wrote everything down, then picked Tess up and put her on the floor with the rest of the dogs there to be groomed :jawthey don't use cages in this place). 

By the time I ran to the edge of the counter to look down on Tess, sure I was going to have to jump the gate to rescue her, Tess already had a toy in her mouth and was making friends with a little Yorkie mix. She never looked back and off she went with her new friend. 

When I came back she was under the desk with a new poodle friend. They said she did just fine.

I think I'm being played!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

At our groomer, also our vet, they put Scoot and Murphy in a large crate together or they cry! I thought it was sweet that they put them in together. Everyone there is so sweet to them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> You're right, battery & camera are a must. Dexter will be fine, you however will be a nervous wreck the whole time he's there.
> 
> I recently took Tess to a new groomer. I went through the whole story: Tess is afraid of other dogs, Tess is afraid of people, she's very timid, she'll be nervous because Cody isn't there....yada, yada, yada. The woman listened very considerately, wrote everything down, then picked Tess up and put her on the floor with the rest of the dogs there to be groomed :jawthey don't use cages in this place).
> 
> ...


ound:ound:

Oh, Tess, you are a stinker! Mom's just telling tales on you, huh?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I know the feeling Linda....but please find the camera.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill in Mich said:


> ... She never looked back and off she went with her new friend.
> 
> When I came back she was under the desk with a new poodle friend. They said she did just fine.
> 
> I think I'm being played!


Think? your being played? Even we know you are wrapped around Tess' cute little tail.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy said:


> Think? your being played? Even we know you are wrapped around Tess' cute little tail.


I know I'm being played too, how can we resist their little faces???


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Linda,
Mark and I were nervous about taking Lukey to get groomed for the first time as well. It's such a scary decision as no matter how well you explain what you want they always seem to do something you didn't expect. Lukey looked like a mop- but we loved the mop look- however thought the first cut should be done professionally and then I would take it from there. He looks cute and alot more came off then we wanted- he probably needed it. And as we always notice it grows back very quickly. At least now I have a jumping off point to put into practice what Linda F. showed me. She was so kind to teach me the basics I needed to groom them myself. With three it gets VERY expensive taking them once a month. Can't wait to see pictures.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually Linda, I am very excited for you. I am this ..... close to a puppy cut. I just need a little help pushing me over the edge. Hopefully Dexter will help me take the leep.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I couldn't do it yet with Murphy. Seeing Cicero in his beautiful coat made me want to see if I could manage a longer coat. Scooter is so curly that it's impossible to have his hair long but Murphy is soft and silky. We'll see how long it lasts though!

Please take lots of photos of them before and after if you guys do the puppy cuts!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Thank you, Ann, for the compliment on Cicero's coat." Okay...now that Cicero is sleeping and can't read what I type...I will tell you something. I think Murphy will have a better coat than Cicero!! His hair is more silky to me and Cicero has that cotton candy fuzzy hair....but we love it!! I think Murphy will probably be easier to brush...and that is all it takes...daily.

But look at this boy and when he is RLH and his hair is flying in the wind....it is beautiful to see. I think DH would cry if I trimmed him...he loves his feet!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I do want a jumping off point with the groom to see if I can maintain the groom or if Dexter will let me!

I am coming really close to buying a trimmer for Dexter, the trimmer I am looking at is over a hundred dollars! That is why, I am going to take Dexter to the groomer and besides the day of grooming is perfect because that is the day we have to drive to pick up Mom at the airport. 3-4 hour out of town drive is plenty enough time to be groomed. Can't wait to see Dexter after the groom. She said she would call when completed, so this works out well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> "Thank you, Ann, for the compliment on Cicero's coat." Okay...now that Cicero is sleeping and can't read what I type...I will tell you something. I think Murphy will have a better coat than Cicero!! His hair is more silky to me and Cicero has that cotton candy fuzzy hair....but we love it!! I think Murphy will probably be easier to brush...and that is all it takes...daily.
> 
> But look at this boy and when he is RLH and his hair is flying in the wind....it is beautiful to see. I think DH would cry if I trimmed him...he loves his feet!
> View attachment 23253


Murphy is very soft and silky in the front but as you move further down his back it becomes more cottony and fly-away. I remember a thread where that was discussed a bit.

Cicero is just gorgeous!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cicero is gorgeous Ann.

Evye's hair is the cotton candy fuzzy too and not very easy to brush/comb out. It seems to be move wavy closer to the skin. Bentley's is soft and silky and I hope it stays that way, much easier to comb.

I admire all of you who do your own trimming/cutting. I wouldn't know where to begin.

Linda, enjoy your visit with your Mom.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I couldn't do it yet with Murphy. Seeing Cicero in his beautiful coat made me want to see if I could manage a longer coat. Scooter is so curly that it's impossible to have his hair long but Murphy is soft and silky. We'll see how long it lasts though!
> 
> Please take lots of photos of them before and after if you guys do the puppy cuts!


I also love Cicero lovely hair! Maybe in a few years after the blowing of the coat is behind me.

I love Dexter's new haircut! I knew by going into the groom, I would love whatever the groomer did! I had no expectations, I just knew I would love the haircut no matter what!

HAIR grows! Dexter can see now, he is sooooooooooooooooo soft! He looks like a puppy again! Sure....I will missed the bangs! The bangs will grow and I am look forward to the spiky look again.

I will get some pictures of Dexter tonight.... The whole experience of the groom has worn Dexter out!

The groomer said Dexter did great! :whoo:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda, I am glad Dexter had a great first professional grooming experience (and you too). I can't wait to see the pictures.

Both of mine went today also. Bentley already has his face dirty by rubbing it in the grass.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Before & After Groom Dexter*

Here we go with the pictures! I can actually see Dexter's gait now when he walks! And, Dexter can see! I talked about a "Teddy Bear Cut" when I was booking the appointment and I did not say anything when I was there, but the groomer was grooming a Coton de Tulear and the Coton was so pretty and I was commenting, so I am thinking Dexter was groomed like the Coton.

Dexter really looks like a "Puppy Cut with a skirt." I am pleased......hair grows and it is HOT here! I believe a "Teddy Bear Cut" is fuller around the chest and the length is longer on the back, the face cleaned up a little....guess I need to find me a "Teddy Bear" cut. I think the only thing that I would change with the groom is the bangs....I would want a few spikes on top at different lengths....maybe next time.

Don't stress over grooming, hair can grow back and don't expect perfection or a certain style....You are only setting yourself up for disappointments. One day, I am going to get the nerve to groom Dexter myself!

Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh Linda....Dexter just melts my heart. He looks wonderful. The groomer did a fantastic job (IMO). He looks like a "little" boy again. My heart is throbbing. I hope you are as happy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, look at those eyes!! See...when I see the face so clearly it makes me want to cut Cicero. I think he would feel better and it would be easier for "the brusher", but DH loves his long hair. When I hold his hair up on the top of his back, it is 9 inches long.!! I thought I would sneak about 2 inches off...but that would get the white and I know DH would notice. Someday...I may get up the nerve to cut. Dexter looks so cute and soft and I know he probably feels better!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The groomer did comment that Dexter still has his puppy hair because it still has a curl in it. 

I felt Dexter back and I could not believe how soft it felt.....Oh My!

The legs still have the feathering in them (fluffy wisps-full). The hair on toes were clipped closely...it is like Dexter is walking on his tip toes. He walks through small puddles and I expect him to be wet and he is dry!

I love watching the way Dexter prances when we are walking! It is so cute!

I am so glad I made the decision for the cut...it took about 3 weeks checking out the grooming. I loved all the groomer's experience! I loved the grooming salon! I loved that she has about 3 or 4 Havanese that she grooms. I think what really sold me on this groomer was the extensive grooming experience and that she had groomed Havanese before.

The salon was not seen prior to the appointment. My last salon I visited, was a no...groomer with a about 5 years experience...I passed. 

I am really glad I found my groomer!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very nice to see those sparkling brown eyes 



HavaneseSoon said:


> The groomer did comment that Dexter still has his puppy hair because it still has a curl in it.


Ideal Havanese coats are slightly wavy, btw. A completely straight coat wouldn't be ideal-something I learned and thought wasn't the case. If I let Dash airdry or he is outside when it is muggy he almost has like what my hair does at the beach gets waves thru it. Dora's is totally straight except her feet get the waves.

Here from the standard:


> Coat
> The coat is double, but without the harsh standoff guard hair and woolly undercoat usually associated with double coats. Rather, it is soft and light in texture throughout, though the outer coat carries slightly more weight. The long hair is abundant and, ideally, wavy. An ideal coat will not be so profuse nor overly long as to obscure the natural lines of the dog. Puppies may have a shorter coat. A single, flat coat or an excessively curly coat are equally contrary to type and should be faulted. Disqualifications: A coarse, wiry coat. An atypical short coat on an adult dog (atypical would be smooth, flat coat with, or without furnishings.)


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad your happy with his cut and the groomer. He has beautiful eyes. He kind of looks like a skunk with the white strip on top now that it's so short on top.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dexter looks so handsome! I love the new cut!
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks really great! Glad you found a groomer you're happy with.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dexter looks adorable! I know what a weighty decision that was for you but you did good girl!

It's funny, when my sons were little I always used to want to dress them alike because they were only 21 months apart. I think I had that mentality with my furkids, lol. I now realize that they don't all work with the same "do".
Lulu is very cottony and fly away and looks better with a modified puppy cut. Vinny's coat is heavier, wavy, and a little wirey. His lays down easier and actually looks great long.
Gabby's is still in the jury's hands since she is only 15 1/2 weeks old.
Carole


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Very cute cut...I love his eyes. And so nice and coole for the summer!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

What a great cut. We just had Lukey cut after much tado.. It's nice when they can see and the eyes just melt your heart. Dexter will love it during the hot summer months. We are also glad we found a good groomer but I will start next month to groom myself. Linda F. really helped me and gave me some good tips. We'll see if I remembered them. Will send pictures of my first attempt (LOL).....
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lukey and Dexter both look great ! Enjoy seeing their eyes!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So far, I am loving not having to brush out Dexter 2x day! I do miss the little hair at the top of his head!

Next hair cut will be to leave some of the hair on the head!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda, has it grown back very much?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No. I wish the head had some hair spikes on it! I miss those bangs! 

The feet hairs are going fast! Everything else still looks pretty short.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Pictures!*

Here some a few pictures of Mr. D.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

He Looks Great


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Mr. D is a very handsome boy !! I really, really like his hair cut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love not having to brush/comb at least 2 times a day! Love the curls!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

He is adorable and he will appreciate not having to sit for hours being comb and brushed. I admire everyone who keeps their Hav's hair long, maybe this winter, for I love the look but I was unable to keep up with it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He just has the most precious expression-his eyes say it all!


----------

